# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afslankpillen bestellen via internet

## gevaar van internetpillen

Heb je via internet dieetpillen/afslankmiddelen gekocht of overweeg je dat te doen? *Pas op,* want dit kan echt gevaarlijk zijn. Uit onderzoek van de Inspectie voor de Gezondheidszorg, het RIVM (Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu) en de Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie (WHO) blijkt dat het in *62% van de gevallen gaat om neppillen*. Een neppil is *ongecontroleerd*, dus niemand weet wat voor stoffen er in deze middelen zitten. Soms zitten er helemaal geen werkzame stoffen in, vaak verkeerde doseringen en soms zelfs echt gevaarlijke stoffen. Je loopt daardoor *serieuze gezondheidsrisicos*. Meer weten over het gevaar van neppillen? Kijk op http://internetpillen.nl/soorten_int...ken/index.aspx voor waargebeurde verhalen en meer informatie.

----------


## HansjeV

Das met de meeste "medicijnen" zo als je ze koopt op internet toch? :P

----------


## Rebecca1992

> Heb je via internet dieetpillen/afslankmiddelen gekocht of overweeg je dat te doen? *Pas op,* want dit kan echt gevaarlijk zijn. Uit onderzoek van de Inspectie voor de Gezondheidszorg, het RIVM (Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu) en de Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie (WHO) blijkt dat het in *62% van de gevallen gaat om neppillen*. Een neppil is *ongecontroleerd*, dus niemand weet wat voor stoffen er in deze middelen zitten. Soms zitten er helemaal geen werkzame stoffen in, vaak verkeerde doseringen en soms zelfs echt gevaarlijke stoffen. Je loopt daardoor *serieuze gezondheidsrisicos*. Meer weten over het gevaar van neppillen? Kijk op http://internetpillen.nl/soorten_int...ken/index.aspx voor waargebeurde verhalen en meer informatie.


herkende pillen zoals herbalife (ik ken iemand die dat neemt!) die slangt er degelijk vanaf! x

----------


## MissMolly

Ook Herbalife wordt nagemaakt.
De ECHTE herbalife is in elk geval niet gevaarlijk, ook al zijn de resultaten wisselend, maar dat ligt er aan hoe je er persoonlijk op reageert. Ik kreeg er verstopping van.

Maar er zijn bendes actief die allerlei medicijnen en supplementen namaken. De verpakking is niet van echt te onderscheiden, en ook de pillen of poeders zien er 'echt' uit. Maar het is dus echt namaak, en niemand kan zelfs maar raden wat er in werkelijkheid in zit.

Je kan het beste dus nooit medicijnen of supplementen via internetaanbieders kopen.

En als je door een aanbieder doorgesluisd wordt naar de officiële site van het merk, controleer dan ook de naam van de site boven in de balk.
Soms worden namelijk ook sites van producenten, winkels en banken vervalst. Als je daar bankgegevens, of nog erger, creditcard gegevens invult, wordt je rekening geplunderd.

Dus tenzij je heel zeker weet dat je bij een bona fide site bestelt, kan je er niet zeker van zijn dat je krijgt wat je bestelt.

----------


## sietske763

ik heb nog nooit echte med. via internet besteld, ook om die reden,
maar ik kan me voorstellen dat mensen het in wanhoop doen omdat ze van HA niets krijgen.

----------


## sietske763

ik heb het niet over afslank pillen maar over bv slaapmed.
bv dat je niet verder kan van vermoeidheid en dat HA gewoon niet ingrijpt en je maar laat lopen.

----------


## MissMolly

Dat gebeurt inderdaad regelmatig, onder andere met erectiepillen, met name viagra. Veel mensen die die pillen (volgens de arts) niet echt nodig hebben, bestellen ze via internet. En een groot deel van de via internet aangeboden viagra IS helemaal geen echte viagra, maar nepzooi, die vaak nog giftig is, ook.
Ook geliefde slaappillen, kalmeringsmiddelen en antidepressiva worden veelvuldig vervalst, zoals valium, seresta en prozac.
Maar het breidt zich steeds verder uit, ook naar vitaminepillen en afslankpillen.

----------


## femkeblokhuis

De beste pillen zijn geen pillen!
Gewoon zelf je levensstijl een beetje aanpassen.... Een pilletje kan wel bijdragen als je je levensstijl hebt aangepast! maar het zijn geen wondermiddelen!
Dus minder vaak snoepen maar iets vaker iets gezondspakken!

----------


## Atleet

Indd ik al sporter weet dat als je weinig veranderd aan de levenstijl dan zal
die pil ook minder tot geen werk doen. Enkele schildklierhormenen en astma middelen werken wel maar die zijn gevaarlijk voor een nietwetende en is niet voor gewoon wat afvallen bedoeld.

----------


## maria34781

Phen375 dieetpil - http://phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

